# Camping nearish to naturist/nudist beaches/spots



## mikal83

We have caravanned all around the EU and elsewhere and always try to stay at a Naturist campsite if poss BUT having a caravan was a no go for overnighters.  BUT as we are searching for the "perfect" campervan for us...(We do like Citroen Relays), we will be free to wild camp a lot lot more and travel, more instead of staying 3/4 nights at a time and then driving around in the car.

Our ?  is, what and where is you favourite naturist spot with some wild camping nearby.
Plan A is leaving late aug for a 4 week trip starting and finishing in Dover. WE might do an anti clockwise route( I MEAN CLOCKWISE OF COURSE) and get the Roscoff ferry back as we live in Cornwall, but the extra cost is a lot...and its not as if we are in a hurry.

Cheers


----------



## Wully

AndyR said:


> Try Downing street, there seem to be plenty knobs and a few tits there at the moment.



That made my day


----------



## izwozral

Hi and welcome to the site. Why not become a full member to get access to all the wildcamping spots? Most on here will not be naturists so couldn't answer your question. With the poi's [wildcamping spots] you will be able to cross reference them to naturist spots, assuming you know of a few such naturist sites?


----------



## Wully

Personally I recommend the Argyll forest just remember to put on the marmite to keep the midges at bay.


----------



## runnach

Marseillan Plage Cap D'Agde is the obvious destination for wild camping there is an aire on the old Sete road out of Marseilllan Plage  .you used to  be able to camp on the road their but closed a few years back so the sand has reclaimed the road but could be lucky if there has been a strong wind 

Channa


----------



## Moped

You need to park up near beaches (obviously) but what you don’t say is how far you are planning to travel or what your likely route is? 

Are you planning a UK exclusive trip or venturing across to Brittany or beyond? 

No doubt you are already aware of the various sites that pinpoint where naturist bathing is permitted both in the UK and around Europe. So cross reference these with wildcamping POIs and plan your route accordingly. 

There are several decent beaches with aires close by along the coast on the south side of Brittany. 

Further south, 1 hour south of La Rochelle, La Palmyre and Il’doleron have 6 or 7 large beaches within a 30 mile radius again with plenty of aires nearby. All get very busy and can fill up in August.

There are several beaches on the western med around Narbonne Plage and that area with one or two that you can park up on if you are prepared to travel that far. 

Once you move into September things do get a lot quieter but then the weather can be a bit more unsettled so if being near beaches is important then heading further south has to be a consideration. Trouble with Dover crossing is that it is then a very long drive to the west coast of France or even the med. What you gain on the ferry saving you loose on the extra fuel and wear and tear. 

Bear in mind that it is cheaper to ferry a motorhome across the channel than a car and caravan.

Most coastal aires in France do charge an overnight fee but the fees are a lot lower than you would otherwise pay if you stopped on a campsite during the peak period.


----------



## Wooie1958

mikal83 said:


> We have caravanned all around the EU and elsewhere and always try to stay at a Naturist campsite if poss BUT having a caravan was a no go for overnighters.  BUT as we are searching for the "perfect" campervan for us...(We do like Citroen Relays), we will be free to wild camp a lot lot more and travel, more instead of staying 3/4 nights at a time and then driving around in the car.
> 
> Our ?  is, what and where is you favourite naturist spot with some wild camping nearby.
> Plan A is leaving late aug for a 4 week trip starting and finishing in Dover. *WE might do an anti clockwise route and get the Roscoff ferry back as we live in **Cornwall*, but the extra cost is a lot...and its not as if we are in a hurry.
> 
> Cheers




The clue is in the post, if they are sailing back from Roscoff they are going to France.


----------



## Moped

Wooie1958 said:


> The clue is in the post, if they are sailing back from Roscoff they are going to France.



Thing is starting at Dover and doing anti-clockwise and getting Rosskopf ferry back so slightly confused!


----------



## mikal83

Wooie1958 said:


> The clue is in the post, if they are sailing back from Roscoff they are going to France.




glad you wrote that and not me as a newbie.


----------



## mikal83

Moped said:


> Thing is starting at Dover and doing anti-clockwise and getting Rosskopf ferry back so slightly confused!





OK. For you. The journey to Dover wont be part of the "holiday" etc just a means to get to a cheap x over point. Down the eastern edge of France, maybe along the Rhine. Alps over to Nice, along the coast with a dip inland to Avignon, back down and around to Perp....across mountains with a dip up to Andorra, then hopefully the lovely beaches along the lower SW coast. I have relatives in Brittany so the Roscoff ferry looks fave.


Please avoid the temptation to rip my journey apart.


----------



## Moped

The first post states “anti clockwise” not clockwise. For a first trip a very long journey is planned and probably a lot further than readers of this topic might have originally envisaged (certainly I did)  circumnavigating the whole of France covering 2000 miles or more. 

Definitely a lot easier to do in a motorhome than the former caravan. It will be a lot easier to park up in September. Virtually impossible in August along the coast. 

It will definitely be worthwhile obtaining an ACSI card. Many of the coastal aires on the med, if not all, do charge, especially near beaches you are planning to visit. What we find is that off peak with an ACSI card it can almost be as cheap to stay on a site with its conveniences and we do notice motorhomers moving from aires to low cost sites once September arrives. Daily aire prices remain static regardless of the time of year. Campsite prices fall significantly by over 50% with an ACSI card once September arrives. Aires can be €10 a night or more when low cost campsites are available for €12 or €14 a night with ACSI and you then get hook up electric which most aires do not provide. Some even give free days for stays of a week or more bringing the daily cost down further. There are one or two beaches where motorhomes can drive onto along the med but not many. There is wildcamping along the med but away from beaches and inland. The police do regular patrols and will move motorhomes on if not parked in an official area near beaches. 

Plenty of wild camping along the west coast near beaches, and southern Brittany. And the police in these areas generally show little concern.

For a trip of 1 month you will need to consider your gas situation. You cannot get calor in France and French gas bottles require a different regulator. If you have refillable gas bottles no problem making sure you have the correct adapter. If you have exchange bottles then you may need to plan for calor gas bottle storage when you substitute these for the French equivalent. You will use significantly more gas in a motorhome than in a caravan. We can get by with 2x6kg calor gas bottles in a caravan for 2 to 3 months in France as we are on hook up and have an electric hob ring and cooker/grill, electric hot water and heating.

If wild camping in a motorhome you will be running all the major cooking, heating and chilling items on gas and you will use maybe 12kg of gas in 2-3 weeks or even less depending on how much heating and cooking you do. Something to bear in mind.


----------



## mikal83

Moped said:


> The first post states “anti clockwise” not clockwise. For a first trip a very long journey is planned and probably a lot further than readers of this topic might have originally envisaged (certainly I did)  circumnavigating the whole of France covering 2000 miles or more.
> 
> Definitely a lot easier to do in a motorhome than the former caravan. It will be a lot easier to park up in September. Virtually impossible in August along the coast.
> 
> It will definitely be worthwhile obtaining an ACSI card. Many of the coastal aires on the med, if not all, do charge, especially near beaches you are planning to visit. What we find is that off peak with an ACSI card it can almost be as cheap to stay on a site with its conveniences and we do notice motorhomers moving from aires to low cost sites once September arrives. Daily aire prices remain static regardless of the time of year. Campsite prices fall significantly by over 50% with an ACSI card once September arrives. Aires can be €10 a night or more when low cost campsites are available for €12 or €14 a night with ACSI and you then get hook up electric which most aires do not provide. Some even give free days for stays of a week or more bringing the daily cost down further. There are one or two beaches where motorhomes can drive onto along the med but not many. There is wildcamping along the med but away from beaches and inland. The police do regular patrols and will move motorhomes on if not parked in an official area near beaches.
> 
> Plenty of wild camping along the west coast near beaches, and southern Brittany. And the police in these areas generally show little concern.
> 
> For a trip of 1 month you will need to consider your gas situation. You cannot get calor in France and French gas bottles require a different regulator. If you have refillable gas bottles no problem making sure you have the correct adapter. If you have exchange bottles then you may need to plan for calor gas bottle storage when you substitute these for the French equivalent. You will use significantly more gas in a motorhome than in a caravan. We can get by with 2x6kg calor gas bottles in a caravan for 2 to 3 months in France as we are on hook up and have an electric hob ring and cooker/grill, electric hot water and heating.
> 
> If wild camping in a motorhome you will be running all the major cooking, heating and chilling items on gas and you will use maybe 12kg of gas in 2-3 weeks or even less depending on how much heating and cooking you do. Something to bear in mind.




For the life of me I dont know why you wrote any of the above.


----------



## Minisorella

mikal83 said:


> For the life of me I dont know why you wrote any of the above.



To be fair to Moped,it was a great post because there's a lot of really useful information in there for the less experienced Euro-travellers who might be following the thread. 

Can't help with the naturist spots I'm afraid because I've never been to one... except by accident once. My late husband and I were walking the dunes on Grand Canaria when we suddenly realised everyone else was male and wearing nothing but a smile and a sun-hat  Our mistake of course - we just didn't know.

Good luck finding your new motorhome Mikal and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## izwozral

Mopeds post was meant to be helpful so I don't understands the o.p.'s reaction to it.

No helping some folk.


----------



## Haaamster

Naturists and fishing, sounds dangerous to me :scared:
Where do you keep your maggots :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## yorkslass

izwozral said:


> Mopeds post was meant to be helpful so I don't understands the o.p.'s reaction to it.
> 
> No helping some folk.



Yep, my thoughts too. 
No need to be rude and dismissive. 
If you've nowt good to say, say nowt.


----------



## mikal83

yorkslass said:


> Yep, my thoughts too.
> No need to be rude and dismissive.
> If you've nowt good to say, say nowt.





AS YOU write..............if youve nowt to say.............!


----------



## Moped

The best wildcamping spot in Brittany we have found right next to a naturist beach is here (47.7232987, -3.4816136). There is a decent €12 a night ACSI site 3km to the west.

On the western French med there is an aire at Les Cabanes de Fleury (43.2150902, 3.2342961) next to a very nice 3km long natural beach, rare for the med,  and a bit further south west you can drive onto the beach with your motorhome at Port la Nouvelle (43.0021165, 3.0535511) and walk straight from your motorhome to the beach naked, which is what most beach goers seem to do!


----------



## mikal83

Moped said:


> The best wildcamping spot in Brittany we have found right next to a naturist beach is here (47.7232987, -3.4816136). There is a decent €12 a night ACSI site 3km to the west.
> 
> On the western French med there is an aire at Les Cabanes de Fleury (43.2150902, 3.2342961) next to a very nice 3km long natural beach, rare for the med,  and a bit further south west you can drive onto the beach with your motorhome at Port la Nouvelle (43.0021165, 3.0535511) and walk straight from your motorhome to the beach naked, which is what most beach goers seem to do!



Thankyou for taking the time to ACTUALLY reading my post and answering it.  Thankyou, we will make a note of the co ords.


----------



## Haaamster

I'd agree Mopeds post was helpful, certainly nothing to start a cock fight over especially in this thread.


----------



## izwozral

Haaamster said:


> I'd agree Mopeds post was helpful, certainly nothing to start a cock fight over especially in this thread.



:raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:


You are right, it all go tits up.


----------



## Tezza33

Another thread goes tits up


----------



## Tezza33

izwozral said:


> :raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:
> 
> 
> You are right, it all go tits up.


Sorry Ral, I didn't see your post before I posted the same hilarious answer :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## Wully

Tezza33 said:


> Sorry Ral, I didn't see your post before I posted the same hilarious answer :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1:



So that’s a pair of tits then starting to get more interesting than the dogging thread it’s getting very spicy round here


----------

